# محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم مدكور بأسمه في الكتب المقدسة



## أتوق للجنة (6 مارس 2007)

( وكيف لا تقرأوون ما قالته التوراة في سفر إشعياء " لقد جعلت أمرك محمد يا محمد يا قدوس الرب " و " ولد لنا غلاما يدعى إسمه محمد تكون الشامة الأركون بين كتفيه وبالسيف يبعثه الله يجلس على كرسي داود " )  
الترجمة الصحيحة من النص العبراني للجزء الخامس عن نشيد الإنشاد من العدد التاسع حتى السادس عشر : الجزء الخامس من نشيد الأناشيد:

9(بَنَاتُ أُورُشَلِيمَ): بِمَ يَفُوقُ حَبِيبُكِ الْمُحِبِّينَ أَيَّتُهَا الْجَمِيلَةُ بَيْنَ النِّسَاءِ؟ بِمَ يَفُوقُ حَبِيبُكِ الْمُحِبِّينَ حَتَّى تَسْتَحْلِفِينَا هَكَذَا؟
10(الْمَحْبُوبَةُ): حَبِيبِي أَبيَضٌ وَ أَزْهَرُ (متورد)، عَلَمٌ بَيْنَ عَشَرَةِ آلاَفٍ. 11رَأْسُهُ ذَهَبٌ خَالِصٌ وَغَدَائِرُهُ مُتَمَوِّجَةٌ حَالِكَةُ السَّوَادِ كَلَوْنِ الْغُرَابِ. 12عَيْنَاهُ حَمَامَتَانِ عِنْدَ مَجَارِي الْمِيَاهِ، مَغْسُولَتَانِ مُسْتَقِرَّتَانِ فِي مَوْضِعِهِمَا. 13خَدَّاهُ كَخَمِيلَةِ طِيبٍ (تَفُوحَانِ عِطْرَاً) كَالزُهُوْرِ الحُلْوَة، وَشَفَتَاهُ كَالسُّوْسَنِ تَقْطُرَانِ مُرّاً (صمغ ذكي الرائحة) شَذِيّاً. 14يَدَاهُ حَلْقَتَانِ مِنْ ذَهَبٍ مُدَوَّرَتَانِ وَمُرَصَّعَتَانِ بِالزَّبَرْجَدِ، وَجِسْمُهُ عَاجٌ مَصْقُولٌ مُغَشًّى بِالْيَاقُوتِ. 15سَاقَاهُ عَمُودَا رُخَامٍ قَائِمَتَانِ عَلَى قَاعِدَتَيْنِ مِنْ ذَهَبٍ نَقِيٍّ، طَلْعَتُهُ كَلُبْنَانَ، كَأَبْهَى أَشْجَارِ الأَرْزِ. 16فَمُهُ عَذْبٌ، نعم: إِنَّهُ مَحَمَد. هَذَا هُوَ حَبِيبِي وَهَذَا هُوَ صَدِيْقٍي يَا بَنَاتِ أُورُشَلِيمَ!


حِكو مَمْتَكيم فِكلّو محمديم زيه دُودي فَزيه ريعي 


وترجمته " كلامه أحلى الكلام إنه محمد هذا حبيبي وهذا خليلي " 


والإسم واضح لا غبار عليه وتم إلحاق الياء والميم للتفخيم ...ونظرا ً لإني بعض أصدقائنا النصارى هنا لا يعرفون العبرية وأني مازلت أتعلمها, فهناك درس في العبرية تعلمته إسمه " الملحقات بالأسماء " ومنها حرف الياء والميم أي كلمة " يم " :

ميجايم = ميجا العظيم 
سارييم = ساري العظيم 
عمروييم = عمرو العظيم 

هده صورة ( تمت مراجعتها للتأكد من صحتها  ) من السفر الخامس العدد السادس عشر من نشيد إنشاد سليمان 








هذا وإسم محمد مازال إلى اليوم في القواميس العبرية...وعندما بدأت أتعلم العبرانية واشتريت بعض القواميس راجعت الإسم لإجد الإسم هو هو في القاموس , وسأعطيكم إسم القاموس والصفحة : 


Thomas Nelson Publishers, Nashville , USA ,1984, p.64 (Hebrew Dictionary) 


ومكتوب : 

Mahamadem: the great and most praised 

أي : 

محمد : العظيم والممجد وهذا موقع للتوراة العبرية لمن يريد قرائتها خاصة للمتعلمين الجدد للعبرية : 

http://www.fourmilab.ch/e****s/www/hebrew/Bible/



{الَّذِينَ آتَيْنَاهُمُ الْكِتَابَ يَعْرِفُونَهُ كَمَا يَعْرِفُونَ أَبْنَاءهُمْ وَإِنَّ فَرِيقاً مِّنْهُمْ لَيَكْتُمُونَ الْحَقَّ وَهُمْ يَعْلَمُونَ} (146) سورة البقرة

{وَإِنَّهُ لَفِي زُبُرِ الْأَوَّلِينَ} (196) سورة الشعراء

كاتبة  الأصلي : اشعياء المسلم

ولكن أليس الموضوع يستحق النقاش ؟


----------



## Moony34 (6 مارس 2007)

ههههههههههههههه
يا جدعان هموت من الضحك.
لازم يتعمل منتدي لخفة الدم:yahoo: :yahoo: :yahoo: :yahoo: :yahoo: :yahoo: :yahoo: :yahoo:


----------



## Michael (6 مارس 2007)

اية التخلف دة

عمرو واشعياء المسلم

هو كان الاسلام موجود اساسا وقت كتابتة

http://www.arabchurch.com/bible/song5.htm


وهذى الصورة مرفوعة على السيرفر من يوم  moh.jpg                 30-Jul-2004 21:41    78k  


بطل نقل من موقع لماذا اسلامنا وفكر بعقك يا جاهل

سلام ونعمة


----------



## joy06 (6 مارس 2007)

حمد الله على العقل اللي اعطانا ربنا عشان نفكر شوي
اتوق للجنة تقول انك تتعلم العبراني (لا اصدقك لان هذا الموضوع منقول من منتدى اسلامي اخر)

اما انا فاجيد اللغة العبرية كلغة ام اي مستوى العبراني عندي مثل العربية 
بحسب قاموس ابن شوشان אבן שושן الذي هو الرائد والمستعمل باللغة العبرية 
وابن شوشان كان عام لغة عبرية ومختص في التناخ وكتب قاموس ابن شوشان الاكثر تداولا في اللغة العبرية. 
وليس قاموس بابيلون الذي هو قاموس عالمي ومصداقيته من ناحية علم 
اللغة العبرية مشكوكة فيها 
מחמד [ש"ע, ז', מחמד-, מחמדים, מחמדי-, חמדו] <חמד> 1. דבר יקר ונחמד, דבר רצוי שחומדים אותו, 2. כינוי חיבה 3. יקיר, אהוב. 
وهذا واضح من سياق النص 

الفعل חמד هو المقابل للفعل اشتهى باللغة العربية. 
وترجمة القاموس: מחמד تعني شيئ غالي وجميل الذي يشتهيه الشخص وايضا تعني 
عزيز على القلب او محبوب 
جمع מחמד هي מחמדים اي تعني انه كله اشياء عزيزة مثلما ان فاه عذب.

هاي اول نقض لادعاءك السخيف
ونأتي الى النقض التاني وهو مختص بقواعد اللغة العبرية وعلم 
الحركات في القواعد والذي هو احد اهم العلوم في اللغة العربية وتحريك الكلمة 
تغيّر من معناها - ويمكن ان نثول انه مشابه لحد كبير لاهمية الحركات في اللغة العربية.

في النص من الموقع اليهودي الديني وهو احد اكبر المراجع باللغة العبرية للتناخ هذا النص: 
א בָּאתִי לְגַנִּי, אֲחֹתִי כַלָּה--אָרִיתִי מוֹרִי עִם-בְּשָׂמִי, אָכַלְתִּי יַעְרִי עִם-דִּבְשִׁי שָׁתִיתִי יֵינִי עִם-חֲלָבִי; אִכְלוּ רֵעִים, שְׁתוּ וְשִׁכְרוּ דּוֹדִים.  {ס}

ב אֲנִי יְשֵׁנָה, וְלִבִּי עֵר; קוֹל דּוֹדִי דוֹפֵק, 
פִּתְחִי-לִי אֲחֹתִי רַעְיָתִי יוֹנָתִי תַמָּתִי--שֶׁרֹּאשִׁי נִמְלָא-טָל, קְוֻצּוֹתַי רְסִיסֵי לָיְלָה. 
 ג פָּשַׁטְתִּי, אֶת-כֻּתָּנְתִּי--אֵיכָכָה, אֶלְבָּשֶׁנָּה; 
רָחַצְתִּי אֶת-רַגְלַי, אֵיכָכָה אֲטַנְּפֵם.  ד דּוֹדִי, שָׁלַח יָדוֹ מִן-הַחֹר, וּמֵעַי, 
הָמוּ עָלָיו.  ה קַמְתִּי אֲנִי, לִפְתֹּחַ לְדוֹדִי; וְיָדַי נָטְפוּ-מוֹר, וְאֶצְבְּעֹתַי מוֹר עֹבֵר, 
עַל, כַּפּוֹת הַמַּנְעוּל.  ו פָּתַחְתִּי אֲנִי לְדוֹדִי, וְדוֹדִי חָמַק עָבָר; נַפְשִׁי, 
יָצְאָה בְדַבְּרוֹ--בִּקַּשְׁתִּיהוּ וְלֹא מְצָאתִיהוּ, קְרָאתִיו וְלֹא עָנָנִי.  
ז מְצָאֻנִי הַשֹּׁמְרִים הַסֹּבְבִים בָּעִיר, הִכּוּנִי פְצָעוּנִי; נָשְׂאוּ אֶת-רְדִידִי מֵעָלַי,
 שֹׁמְרֵי הַחֹמוֹת.  ח הִשְׁבַּעְתִּי אֶתְכֶם, בְּנוֹת יְרוּשָׁלִָם:  
אִם-תִּמְצְאוּ, אֶת-דּוֹדִי--מַה-תַּגִּידוּ לוֹ, שֶׁחוֹלַת אַהֲבָה אָנִי.  ט מַה-דּוֹדֵךְ מִדּוֹד, 
הַיָּפָה בַּנָּשִׁים:  מַה-דּוֹדֵךְ מִדּוֹד, שֶׁכָּכָה הִשְׁבַּעְתָּנוּ.  י דּוֹדִי צַח וְאָדוֹם, 
דָּגוּל מֵרְבָבָה.  יא רֹאשׁוֹ, כֶּתֶם פָּז; קְוֻצּוֹתָיו, תַּלְתַּלִּים, שְׁחֹרוֹת, כָּעוֹרֵב.  
יב עֵינָיו, כְּיוֹנִים עַל-אֲפִיקֵי מָיִם; רֹחֲצוֹת, בֶּחָלָב--יֹשְׁבוֹת, עַל-מִלֵּאת.  
יג לְחָיָו כַּעֲרוּגַת הַבֹּשֶׂם, מִגְדְּלוֹת מֶרְקָחִים; שִׂפְתוֹתָיו, שׁוֹשַׁנִּים--נֹטְפוֹת, מוֹר עֹבֵר.  
יד יָדָיו גְּלִילֵי זָהָב, מְמֻלָּאִים בַּתַּרְשִׁישׁ; מֵעָיו עֶשֶׁת שֵׁן, מְעֻלֶּפֶת סַפִּירִים.  
טו שׁוֹקָיו עַמּוּדֵי שֵׁשׁ, מְיֻסָּדִים עַל-אַדְנֵי-פָז; מַרְאֵהוּ, כַּלְּבָנוֹן--בָּחוּר, כָּאֲרָזִים.  
טז חִכּוֹ, מַמְתַקִּים, וְכֻלּוֹ, מַחֲמַדִּים; זֶה דוֹדִי וְזֶה רֵעִי, בְּנוֹת יְרוּשָׁלִָם.

מַחֲמַדִּים كيف تتم قراءة هذه الكلمة؟
الشحطة تحت الحرف מ هي פתח او فتحة 
النقطتين تحت الحرف ח هي שווא او سكون
الشحطة تحت الحرف מ هي פתח اي شحكة 
النقطة تحت الحرف ד هي חיריק اي كسرة قصيرة
الحرف י يلفظ ي 
الحرف ם  يلفظ م 

اذا اردنا استعمال الكتابة العالمية المستعملة من قبل علماء اللغة وهي tran****** 
מַחֲמַדִּים تكتب هكذا  mahmadeen
اما اسم מֻחַמד (مأخوذ عن ويكيبديا بالعبرية موضوع محمد) 
انتبهي الى ال 3 نقط تحت الحرف מ وهي تدعى שורוק وتلفظ كالحرف الحلقي u 

وهذا رابط لموضوع النتقيط ניקוד في ويكي الانكليزية
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Niqqud

على اية حالـ هذا الرابط يسخر من الادعاء تبعك http://www.theologyweb.com/campus/showthread.php?t=52780
وهذا يوضح الامر ايضا http://au.answers.yahoo.com/question/index.php?qid=20061112235601AAMH1F0


----------



## Basilius (6 مارس 2007)

> كاتبة الأصلي : اشعياء المسلم


 
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
يا عيني على العقل لما يبقى تحت الصفر


----------



## Basilius (6 مارس 2007)

اعتذر 
وارجو من المشرف حذف اخر ثلاث مداخلات لي 
فية مشكلة 
المداخلة كلها مش بتتحمل على الصفحة مش عارف لية ؟؟


----------



## joy06 (6 مارس 2007)

اخ افاديا لازم تصغر الإطار وهاي المشكلة موجودة عندي كمان 
اكبس على Ctrl ثم حرك الدولاب بالفارة حتى تصغر الصفحة وترى المشاركات كاملة
دون ان تقطش الجوانب.

القصة ان هاي المشكلة موجودة عندي فقط في هذا الموقع


----------



## ابن الشرق (6 مارس 2007)

*اذا كنت تؤمن بالكتاب المقدس يجب ان تؤمن بكل ما فيه لا بالانتقاء المصلحي!

يعني تريد ان تفسر على هواك و تريد ان تأخذ مقطع و توظيفه في اتجاه آخر ... 

اما ان تؤمن بصدق الوحي و قدرة الله الكاملة على حمايته او لا تؤمن

و لكن ان تأتي بآية واحدة لتغير معناها و تتلاعب بالالفاظ و تسميه حوار ...... فهذا ليس حوارا ابدا *


----------



## أتوق للجنة (7 مارس 2007)

أبدا أنما لاأؤمن بصدقة كاملا ، فهو فيه تحريف  كبير وتناقضات عظيمة وان كان فيه بعض النصوص صالحه ، وماهي قصة الانتقاء المصلحي؟
نحن هنا نبحث أمور مصيري ولسنا في ساحة معركة لتردون علي بكل هذا الهجوم ؟ 
انها اما جنة او نار ووالله اني لاأبحث عن انتصار للنفس انما أريد  نصرة الحق وإظهارة وان يفتحها الله علينا جميعا ويظهر الحق .....
والله يهدي الجميع مسلمين وغير مسلمين .


----------



## أتوق للجنة (7 مارس 2007)

أبدا أنا لاأؤمن بصدقة كاملا ، فهو فيه تحريف  كبير وتناقضات عظيمة وان كان فيه بعض النصوص صالحه ، وماهي قصة الانتقاء المصلحي؟
نحن هنا نبحث أمور مصيري ولسنا في ساحة معركة لتردون علي بكل هذا الهجوم ؟ 
انها اما جنة او نار ووالله اني لاأبحث عن انتصار للنفس انما أريد  نصرة الحق وإظهارة وان يفتحها الله علينا جميعا ويظهر الحق .....ويجينا من عذاب  النار جميعا
والله يهدي الجميع مسلمين وغير مسلمين .


----------



## أتوق للجنة (7 مارس 2007)

AVADA CADAVRA قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> يا عيني على العقل لما يبقى تحت الصفر



لو سمحت علق على الموضوع بدون غلط.


----------



## أتوق للجنة (7 مارس 2007)

:a82:  انا لاأعلم سبب هذا الهجوم إن كنا نتحاور لا نتحارب ، ليس بيدي سلاح وليس في قلبي ظغينة ويشهد الله انني أشفق عليكم وأتمنى من  كل قلبي أن يهديني الله وإياكم الى طريق الصواب وينجينا من عذاب النار .
يشهد الله علي برغم هجومكم علي إلا انني لآأحمل الا الشفقه لكم وأرجو من الله العلي القدير أن يرأف بكم  ويهديكم  وينجيكم  من العذاب.. آميييييييين


----------



## أتوق للجنة (7 مارس 2007)

إذن أسمع لنطق كلمة محمد هنا: إظغط على ايقونة الصوت واستمع لإسم محمد طبعا بالعبرية

 الصفحات التي يوجد بها البشارة من عشرات الصفح والمخطوطات الموجودة بالكتاب وسوف تلاحظو الكلمة التالية ܒܪ ܩܠܛ ܐ البشارة باللغة الآرامية بالطبع المفاجئة الكبرى اكثر من 6 أشياء خرجت من هذه الكلمة ܒܪ ܩܠܛ ܐ






الكلمة التي نطق بها المسيح بفمه الشريف ܒܪܩܠܛܐܐ وهذه الكلمة تتكون مما يلي ܒܪ التي تعني المختار او الأفضل للكلمة القادمة وܐ وهذا الحرف = ال التعريف في اللغة الآرامية والكلمة المجردة شكلها ܩܠܛ
..ولكنها تنطق بالاراميه (قليط )

العجب  ان كلمة قليط بألآرامية تعني وجيها باللغة العامية الدارجه وقد اطلقت على الانبياء في القرآن فك شفرة فرقلطا
لقد تم إطلاق أسم الفارقليط على المسيح ومن هذا المعنى الجميل جاءت الكلمة وصفا للمسيح عليه السلام في أقوال يوحنا في رسالته الأولى1يو 2:1 يا أولادي اكتب إليكم هذا لكي لا تخطئوا.وان اخطأ احد فلنا فرقليط عند الآب يسوع المسيح البار دليل نجاة المسيح من الأسم الذي أطلق عليه فارقليط فكلمة فار بمعنى فر – مضي – هاجر)
الكلمة المجرده قلط وترسم ܩܠܛ تنطق قليط فالوجيه والنبيل من الناس يٌدعَى قليط فالقلاطة هنا شيء مرغوب فيه وهي تشمل كل ما هو حسن من منظر وهيئة ومعاملة الناس بحسن الخلق وفي طلبها والتحلي بها يتنافس المتنافسون ...!!ومن هذا المعنى الجميل جاءت الكلمة وصفا للمسيح عليه السلام في أقوال يوحنا في رسالته الأولى قال تعالى 
{إِذْ قَالَتِ الْمَلآئِكَةُ يَا مَرْيَمُ إِنَّ اللّهَ يُبَشِّرُكِ بِكَلِمَةٍ مِّنْهُ اسْمُهُ الْمَسِيحُ عِيسَى ابْنُ مَرْيَمَ وَجِيهاً فِي الدُّنْيَا وَالآخِرَةِ وَمِنَ الْمُقَرَّبِينَ }آل عمران45وقال الله تعالى في حق موسى {يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا لَا تَكُونُوا كَالَّذِينَ آذَوْا مُوسَى فَبَرَّأَهُ اللَّهُ مِمَّا قَالُوا وَكَانَ عِندَ اللَّهِ وَجِيهاً }الأحزاب69والوجيه هنا هو من كانت له منزلة عالية عند الله وشرف وكرامة (من الوجاهة) والوجيه أيضا هو الموجه لقومه عموما، فيا له من توجيه إن كان عن طريق الوحي الإلهي والرسالة....!! فتصبح فراراأو نجاه الوجيه (وهي دليل نجاه عيسى عليه السلام من الصلب المزعوم)


هذا الكتاب موجود الان في معرض بالاسكندرية ومعرض بالرياض لمن اراد الاطلاع عليه

اللهم اهدهم ونجهم من عذابك يالله ياكريم


----------



## أتوق للجنة (7 مارس 2007)

المعذرة نسيت وضع رابط الصوت لكلمة محمد بالعبرية
اظغط على ايقونة الصوت واستمع
http://bible.crosswalk.com/Lexicons/Hebrew/heb.cgi?number=04261&version=kjv


----------



## أتوق للجنة (7 مارس 2007)

الكلمة العبرانية محامديم اسم نكرة لا معرفة، بدليل أنه جاء في صيغة الجمع, ووردت هذه الكلمة في أكثر من موضع من التوراة بصيغة النكرة (انظر هوشع 9: 6 و16 و 1ملوك 20: 6 ومراثي 1: 10 و11 و2: 4 ويوئيل 3: 5 وإشعياء 64: 11 و 2أخبار 36: 19 وحزقيال 24: 16 و21 و25), وجاءت في حزقيال 24: 16 شهوة عينيك وكانت الإشارة إلى زوجة حزقيال (قابل حزقيال 24: 1, واستُعْمِلَت أيضاً للإشارة إلى بني وبنات عبدة الأصنام من جماعة إسرائيل (حزقيال 24: 25),

النسخة العبرية (عهد قديم فقط) وأمامها الترجمة الإنجليزية للنسخة العبرية تجدونها على هذا الموقع
http://www.mechon-mamre.org/p/pt/pt0.htm
والمقارنة فيه بين النصوص بهذا الشكل تجدها 
1 In the beginning God created the heaven and the earth. א בְּרֵאשִׁית, בָּרָא אֱלֹהִים, אֵת הַשָּׁמַיִם, וְאֵת הָאָרֶץ. 



إستمع للأصحاح5 بالعبرية
http://media.snunit.k12.il/kodeshm/mp3/t3005.mp3
 ينطقها محمديم  باللفظ


----------



## أتوق للجنة (7 مارس 2007)

أطلب حذف الرد ماقبل الأخيرلأن هناك مشكلة في المنتدى وتظهر الردود مكررة


----------



## أتوق للجنة (7 مارس 2007)

لايوجد شي مكرر في هذه الصفحة
انما في موضوع آخر
هناك مشكلة في المنتدى


----------



## joy06 (7 مارس 2007)

للاسف لا حياة لما تنادي

سؤالي لك يا اتوق "الجنة":

1- هل تجيدين اللغة العبرية افضل من شخص تعلمها منذ الابتدائية مثلي؟
2- هل تجيدين اللغة العبرية افضل من عالم اللغة وكاتب اهم قاموس للغة العبرية 
وكتب اهم قاموس للتناخ (العهد القديم بالعبرية) الذي يدعى ابن شوشان אבן שושן?
3- هل تجيدين العبرية افضل من الموقع الاول لتعليم التناخ عند الوسط الديني اليهودي؟

لقد احضرت لك معنى كلمة מַחֲמַדִּים من قاموس ابن شوشان وانت تناقشين بماذا؟
بقاموس بابيلون الذي لا يوجد له اي اعتراف من باحثي اللغة العبرية او من باحثي التناخ.

ثم اثبت لك ان كلمة מַחֲמַדִּים تلفظ ليس كما تقولين لفظها وهذا بحسب على التنقيم في اللغة العبرية كما اوردت لك في ويكيبديا. 
والرجل الذي يقرأ هذا الفصل في التسجيل الذي احضرتيه يثبت هذا تماما 
لذا فانك اوردت تسجيلا يناقض ادعاءك :yahoo: 

واني الان ساكمل في النقض :smil12: 
عندنا كلمة מֻחַמד وهي الكتابة الصحيحة لمحمد تاعك بحسب علم القواعد العبرية
http://he.wikipedia.org/wiki/מחמד
وهي تلفظ muhammad
وعندنا الكلمة في النص:
מַחֲמַדִּים
وهي تلفظ mahamadeem والصيغة المفردة هي mahamad
وهكذا بالضبط يلفظها الحاخام في قراءته للنص.

لقد شرحت قبل عن الفرق في اللفظ 
ولكن الان ساعمل مقارنة بين الحركة שורוק التى تلفظ  U
מֻ والحركة פתח فتحة מַ.

دعونا ندع الحاخام يدلنا على اللفظ :yaka: 
יד  יָדָיו גְּלִילֵי זָהָב, מְמֻלָּאִים בַּתַּרְשִׁישׁ; מֵעָיו עֶשֶׁת שֵׁן, 
מְעֻלֶּפֶת סַפִּירִים.

ودعونا نستمع كيف يتم لفظ الحركة שורוק باللون الاحمر في الاسم "محمد" تبعكو 
http://media.snunit.k12.il/kodeshm/mp3/t3005.mp3

بينما هيا نرى كيف يلفظ الحركة פתח فتحة في الاسم מַחֲמַדִּים, باللون الازرق
יד  יָדָיו גְּלִילֵי זָהָב, מְמֻלָּאִים בַּתַּרְשִׁישׁ; מֵעָיו עֶשֶׁת שֵׁן, מְעֻלֶּפֶת סַפִּירִים.

http://media.snunit.k12.il/kodeshm/mp3/t3005.mp3

والفتحة تلفظ غي الاحرف المكبرة مثلما تلفظ الحركة تحت الحرف الاول في الكلمة
מַחֲמַדִּים
ورجاءا ان تراجعي مشاركتي الاولى والتي فيها فصلت عن موضوع الحركات.

اذا للتلخيص: 
1- اثبتنا بحسب عالم اللغة العبري الذي هو ايضا باحث بالعهد القديم كلمة מַחֲמַדִּים 
امعناها מחמד [ש"ע, ז', מחמד-, מחמדים, מחמדי-, חמדו] <חמד> 1. דבר יקר ונחמד, דבר רצוי שחומדים אותו, 2. כינוי חיבה 3. יקיר, אהוב. 
وترجمة القاموس: מחמד تعني شيئ غالي وجميل الذي يشتهيه الشخص وايضا تعني
عزيز على القلب او محبوب 
2- لقد اثبتنا ان الكلة מַחֲמַדִּים لا تلفظ كما تتدعين انت التي تعتمدين على بابيلون عشان
تتعلمي عبراني :smil12: وهذا بدليل من الحاخام في التسجيل الذي انت نفسك احضرتيه
3- ولقد اثبتنا اللفظ الصحيح بحسب علم الحركات في اللغة العبرية.

وهذا ولا خصو بمحمد تبعك 

فهل انت يا اختي (التي تعتمدين على بابيلون) 
تجيدين العبرية افضل من ابن شوشان العالم، 
وافضل من الحاخام في التسجيل وافضل من انسانة تتعلم العبرية 
وعلم اللغة العبرية بشكل اكاديمي؟؟؟ :yahoo:

يعني حرام تبهدلي حالك اكتر من هيك واعرفي نشكر الله انو فيه مسيحيين
يجيدون اللغة العبرية كلغة ام وسيقفون لك بالمرصاد 

تحياتي


----------



## ابن الشرق (7 مارس 2007)

*اولا كلمة Parakletos  يونانية دخلت الى الارامية و العربية و اللغات الاخرى 

ان اللفظة فارقليطا الآرامية ليس لها معنى في السريانية بل هي مقتبسة لفظا و كتابة عن اليونانية. 

بعد جولتي على المعاجم السريانية الكبيرة .......... اللباب للأباتي جبرائيل القرداحي, قاموس المطران اوجين منا, و قاموس Louis Costaz, S.J وجدت ما يلي::

 كلهم اقروا ان كلمة فارقليط هي يونانية 

فر: و  معناها فر و مضى    

ق ل ط جذر يدل على البخل 

فليأتي صاحب الكتاب و يقول لي : من أي قاموس آرامي او سرياني جاء بمعنى كلمة القلط ! 

و ليقول لي من أين هذه المخطوطة التي اعيد كتابتها الكترونيا 

مع الاسف اقول هذا لكن هذه اساليب غير نظيفة في التعامل و الخداع و استغلال معرفة القليلين بالآرامية لغة المسيح.

للعلم هذه الكتابة هي سريانية بالخط الاسطرنجيلي و نظام الحركات الغربي  *


----------



## ابن الشرق (7 مارس 2007)

*كلمة المعزي او الفرقليط بالسريانية هي ܦܪܩܠܻܛܐ 

اما فقد لفطة ܒܪܩܠܻܛܐ التي كتبتها في كتابتك فهي خطأ  

و كلمة ܒܰܪ هي التنكير ل ܒܪܐ التي تعني ابن 

على العموم ܦܪܩܠܻܛܐ هي يونانية ادخلت للآرامية *


----------



## joy06 (7 مارس 2007)

هيك جهل انا بحياتي ما شفتو 

صاحبة الموضوع تفسر كلمات باللغة العبرية على هواها رغم اننا جلبنا لها مصدر 
من اليهود انفسهم ومن قواعد لغتهم وكمان تأتي وتفسر كلمة يونانية بواسطة معاني كلمات عربية.
وعشان نوضّح للقارئ الكريم اسلوب التدليس تبع اتوق "للجنة"... اتبعوا المثال التالي:

علم الحركات في اللغة العربية هو مهم جدا مثل علم الحركات باللغة العبرية 

ادعاء صاحبة الموضوع ان كلمة מַחֲמַדִּים تعني محمد وذلك بالرغم من: 
1-  انها ذات معنى مختلفـ لا علاقة له بسياق الحديث فان اعراب מַחֲמַדִּים 
هي اسم نعت وليس اسم علم باللغة العبرية
2- اللفظ للكلمة كما اثبت لنا التسجيل الذي احضرته صاحبة الموضوع نفسها
لا يقترب بتاتا لفظ محمد
3- سياق الحديث لا يمت بصلة مع الادعاء.

ولكي نكمل باثبات التدليس تعالوا نشوف المثال التالي المقابل للادعاء.

طلب استاذ من طالب ان يشرح له معنى كلمة بحسب السياق: 

انت تكتب شعرا رائعا ايها الموهوب 

فسأل المعلم الطالب الذكي ماذا تعني شعرا؟ فاجابه hair

لماذا؟
* انت تكتب شَعْراً رائعا ايها الموهوب

* انت تكتب شِعْراً رائعا ايها الموهوب

فهمتم شو القصة ؟؟؟


----------



## ابن الشرق (8 مارس 2007)

*اتمنى من الاخ اتوق للجنة ان يذكر اسم الكتاب الذي يحاول التلاعب بالمعاني بين اللغات ....*


----------



## أتوق للجنة (9 مارس 2007)

بإمكانكم النظر للكتاب والاطلاع عليه لمزيد من المعلومات وللتأكيد .


----------



## أتوق للجنة (9 مارس 2007)

ابن الشرق قال:


> [
> مع الاسف اقول هذا لكن هذه اساليب غير نظيفة في التعامل و الخداع و استغلال معرفة القليلين بالآرامية لغة المسيح.
> [/b][/size][/font]



اتهامات مردوده على صاحبها.


----------



## أتوق للجنة (9 مارس 2007)

joy06 قال:


> هيك جهل انا بحياتي ما شفتو
> 
> اسلوب التدليس تبع اتوق "للجنة"... اتبعوا المثال التالي:
> 
> ...




انظري !
انتي قلتي صفة .. اي تفسيرها أنها صفه وبمعنى مشتهيات او شئ جيد ولكن لفظها كما هو في الرابط الذي وضعته كان  بلفظة كلمة محمد في العربية .

حسنا اسم محمد صفة بمعنى ممدوح او جميل او جيد رائع وكذلك احمد ومحمود جميعها اسماء ولكنها صفات ايظا لأشخاص رائعون او جيدون.
فهذا شخص محمود السيرة وهو أسمه محمود . فمهتي الان؟؟

ثانيا :
كلمة מַחֲמַדִּים تلفظ مَحْمَدِيم 
( الكلام التالي لمسلم ناطق بالعبرية )
بخصوص لكلمه محمديم اعتبرها :-

1-نبؤه لنا كمسلمين كاتالى:

سالت يهودى عن اضافه الحرفين "ים" الحرف الاول ياء والحرف الثانى
الميم اضافتها على الاسماء مثل اسلام او محمد او احمد وهكذا

قال: ان الحرفين يدلوا على الجمع المذكر يعنى محمديم تعنى المحمدين 
(بالجمع)

ولكن..

الاسم الاصلى لها او المشتق منه هو "محمد" بمعنى

اسم محمد هو الاسم الاصلى بتاعها والحرفين المضافين لها "ים"

2-ليست نبؤه عند اليهود

باعتبارهم انها صفه وهكذا....

--------------
وهذه هدية لك  :
توجد ايضا نبؤه وادى بكه التى توجد فى سفر المزامير 6:84 بصراحه انا

بحثت عنها ولقيت اصلها بالعبرى هكذا 
(HOT) (84:7) עברי בעמק הבכא מעין ישׁיתוהו גם־ברכות יעטה מורה׃

הבכא :
اول حرف يعنى "الـ" لو اتى فى اول الكلمه
ثانى حرف يعنى"الباء" ولكن يوجد لو وجد بادخله نقطه ينطق V 
هكذا בָּ حرف الT الذى يوجد تحت الحرف يعنى المد بالالف مثل مائده

الحرف الثالث يعنى: כ هكذا يعنى حرف الخاء(خ) لو تم اضافت نقطه له 
مثل الحرف السابق 
يبقى الحرف اسمه كاف(ك) لو تم اذافت نقطه له

الحرف الرابع א يعنى أ (الف)

فى النص العبرى للمزمور 

ז עֹבְרֵי, בְּעֵמֶק הַבָּכָא-- מַעְיָן יְשִׁיתוּהוּ;
גַּם-בְּרָכוֹת, יַעְטֶה מוֹרֶה. 

وجدتها هكذا "הַבָּכָא" اى بالعربى "الباخا" وليست "الباكا" 

وليست "البكاء" 

على العموم التحريف موجود فى النسخ الاجنبيه والعربيه بالتاكيد

مازلت فى طور دراست الموضوع وكل يوم بكتشف فيه حاجه جديده

و الكلام لمسلم ناطق بالعبرية


----------



## أتوق للجنة (9 مارس 2007)

joy06 قال:


> للاسف لا حياة لما تنادي
> 
> بالفعل لا حياة لمن تنادي!
> 
> ...



- اتهامك بالجهل مردود عليك والرد  في ردي الأعلى .


----------



## أتوق للجنة (9 مارس 2007)

{الَّذِينَ يَتَّبِعُونَ الرَّسُولَ النَّبِيَّ الأُمِّيَّ الَّذِي يَجِدُونَهُ مَكْتُوبًا عِندَهُمْ فِي التَّوْرَاةِ وَالإِنْجِيلِ يَأْمُرُهُم بِالْمَعْرُوفِ وَيَنْهَاهُمْ عَنِ الْمُنكَرِ وَيُحِلُّ لَهُمُ الطَّيِّبَاتِ وَيُحَرِّمُ عَلَيْهِمُ الْخَبَآئِثَ وَيَضَعُ عَنْهُمْ إِصْرَهُمْ وَالأَغْلاَلَ الَّتِي كَانَتْ عَلَيْهِمْ فَالَّذِينَ آمَنُواْ بِهِ وَعَزَّرُوهُ وَنَصَرُوهُ وَاتَّبَعُواْ النُّورَ الَّذِيَ أُنزِلَ مَعَهُ أُوْلَئِكَ هُمُ الْمُفْلِحُونَ} (157) سورة الأعراف


----------



## أتوق للجنة (9 مارس 2007)

هو انا قلت اني اعتمد على بابليون ؟!!!!!!!!!!!!!
انتي كيف تفعمي ياجوي!!
انا ذكرت الموضوع وقلت ان كاتبة الأصلي( اشعياء المسلم )
ولا هو هجوم وخلاص بدون تتأكدي من هجومك!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
لاحول ولا قوة الا بالله


----------



## أتوق للجنة (9 مارس 2007)

عفوا
غلط مطبعي
تفعمي=تفهمي


----------



## أتوق للجنة (9 مارس 2007)

عفوا
غلط مطبعي
تفعمي=تفهمي


----------



## Basilius (9 مارس 2007)

بالرغم من هذا الجهد اللغوي الجبّار الذي بذله المسلمون فقد خانهم التوفيق وبذلوا جهدا بلا فائدة 
للاسباب الاتية 

تعمّد المسلمون نقل عبارة " مشتهيات " الجمع والتي هي في العبرية حرفيًا " מחמדמ – مَحِمِدِيِم - mahmadem " ونقلها " מחמד – مَحَمَد " فقط بحذف حرف الميم العبري " מ " الأخير ليسهّل مقارنتها مع مُحّمَّد !! أي نقل الكلمة ناقصة وهذا باطل وما بُني علي باطل فهو باطل!!

ومع ذلك نؤكّد أنّ الكلمة " مَحَمَد " ( mahmad ) Mahamad استخدمت في العهد القديم أكثر من 12 مرّة وكلّها بمعني " شهوة وشهي وثمين ومشتهيات ونفائس " أنظر علي سبيل المثال:

· " فَإِنِّي فِي نَحْوِ هَذَا الْوَقْتِ غَداً أُرْسِلُ عَبِيدِي إِلَيْكَ فَيُفَتِّشُونَ بَيْتَكَ وَبُيُوتَ عَبِيدِكَ، وَكُلَّ مَا هُوَ شَهِيٌّ (- مَحَمَد) فِي عَيْنَيْكَ يَضَعُونَهُ فِي أَيْدِيهِمْ وَيَأْخُذُونَهُ " (1ملوك20/6).

· " وَأَحْرَقُوا بَيْتَ اللَّهِ وَهَدَمُوا سُورَ أُورُشَلِيمَ وَأَحْرَقُوا جَمِيعَ قُصُورِهَا بِالنَّارِ وَأَهْلَكُوا جَمِيعَ آنِيَتِهَا الثَّمِينَةِ ( - مَحِمِديِه )" (2أخبار36/19).

· " بَيْتُ قُدْسِنَا وَجَمَالِنَا حَيْثُ سَبَّحَكَ آبَاؤُنَا قَدْ صَارَ حَرِيقَ نَارٍ وَكُلُّ مُشْتَهَيَاتِنَا ( - وبدون ضمير الملكية מחמד – مَحَمَد ) صَارَتْ خَرَاباً. " (أشعيا64/11).

· " قَدْ ذَكَرَتْ أُورُشَلِيمُ فِي أَيَّامِ مَذَلَّتِهَا وَتَطَوُّحِهَا كُلَّ مُشْتَهَيَاتِهَا (מחמדמ – مَحِمِدِيِم - mahmadem ) اَلَّتِي كَانَتْ فِي أَيَّامِ اَلْقِدَم " (مراثي1/7).

· " بَسَطَ اَلْعَدُوُّ يَدَهُ عَلَى كُلِّ مُشْتَهَيَاتِهَا ( - مَحِمِديِه )" (مراثي1/10).

· وقال الله لحزقيال " يَا ابْنَ آدَمَ, هَئَنَذَا آخُذُ عَنْكَ شَهْوَةَ (- مَحَمَد)عَيْنَيْكَ ( أي زوجتك ) بِضَرْبَةٍ, فَلاَ تَنُحْ وَلاَ تَبْكِ وَلاَ تَنْزِلْ دُمُوعُكَ " (حزقيال24/16).

· " وَأَنْتَ يَا ابْنَ آدَمَ, أَفَلاَ يَكُونُ فِي يَوْمٍ آخُذُ عَنْهُمْ عِزَّهُمْ, سُرُورَ فَخْرِهِمْ, شَهْوَةَ (- مَحَمَد) عُيُونِهِمْ وَرَفْعَةَ نَفْسِهِمْ: أَبْنَاءَهُمْ وَبَنَاتِهِمْ " (حزقيال24/25).

· " يَرِثُ الْقَرِيصُ نَفَائِسَ (- مَحَمَد) فِضَّتِهِمْ. يَكُونُ الْعَوْسَجُ فِي مَنَازِلِهِمْ. " (هوشع9/6).



وقدحاول المسلمون بدون سند أو دليل، الإيحاء بأن اليهود وضعوا حركات التشكيل وأنهم هم الذين غيّروا التشكيل ليبعدوا النصارى عن الإسلام!! وبالرغم من عدم معقولية النصف الثاني من هذا الكلام نقول للمسلمون أنّ هذا النص العبرى ليس هو النص الوحيد لأسفار العهد القديم الموجود معنا، فهذه الأسفار ترجمها اليهود إلى اليونانية قبل المسيح بأكثر من 200 سنة وقبل الإسلام بأكثر من 800 سنة، كما ترجمها المسيحيون إلى الآرامية واللتينية والقبطية قبل الإسلام بأكثر من 300 سنة، وما زالت الكلمة هي هي بنفس معناها " شهوة " سواء في العبرية أو في اللغات التي ترجمت إليها دون تغير ونختار للمسلمون الترجمة الأقدم والأشهر وهي اليونانية والتي وردت فيها هذه الكلمة هكذا " επιθυμια – epithumia "(5). ومعناها " شهوة – اشتهاء " والتي تُرجمت إليها العديد من الآيات التي بها كلمة " شهوة " مثل:

· " وَاللفِيفُ الذِي فِي وَسَطِهِمِ اشْتَهَى شَهْوَةً ( επιθυμιαν – epithumian). فَعَادَ بَنُو إِسْرَائِيل أَيْضاً وَبَكُوا وَقَالُوا:مَنْ يُطْعِمُنَا لحْماً؟" (عدد11/4).

· " شَهْوَةَ ( επιθυμιαν – epithumian) قَلْبِهِ أَعْطَيْتَهُ وَمُلْتَمَسَ شَفَتَيْهِ لَمْ تَمْنَعْهُ " (مزمور21/2).

· " بَلِ اشْتَهُوا شَهْوَةً (επιθυμιαν – epithumian) فِي الْبَرِّيَّةِ وَجَرَّبُوا اللهَ فِي الْقَفْرِ " (مزمور106/14).

· " فِي شَهْوَةِ (επιθυμιαξ – epithumias) نَفْسِهَا تَسْتَنْشِقُ الرِّيحَ " (أرميا2/24).



وقد استخدمت كلمة " επιθυμια – epithumia " بهذا المعني " شهوة " أو " اشتهاء " في العهد الجديد 37 مرّة 

كما أنَّ نصّ الآية المذكورة، في سفر النشيد، لا يصلح أن توضع فيه كلمة " محمد " أو " أحمد " بدلاً من " مشتهيات ". فكاتب السفر بالروح وهو سليمان الحكيم يتكلم بأسلوب شعري ومزي، مجازي، ويصوّر بأسلوب روحي مجازي قصّة حب بين حبيب ومحبوبته، وهو قطعة روحيّة أدبية رائعة تصوّر جمال الحبّ بين الملك وزوجته الذي آمن اليهود أنه رمزًا للعلاقة بين الله وشعبه إسرائيل. وآمنت الكنيسة منذ فجرها الباكر أنه رمزًا للعلاقة بين المسيح، العريس وعروسه الكنيسة. أو بين المسيح والنفس البشرية. ولا يمكن بل ومن المستحيل تحويل كلمة " مشتهيات " إلى اسم علم فنص الآية بما سبقها وما تلاها هو: " حَبِيبِي أَبْيَضُ وَأَحْمَرُ. مُعْلَمٌ بَيْنَ رَبْوَةٍ. رَأْسُهُ ذَهَبٌ إِبْرِيزٌ. قُصَصُهُ مُسْتَرْسِلَةٌ حَالِكَةٌ كَالْغُرَابِ. عَيْنَاهُ كَالْحَمَامِ عَلَى مَجَارِي الْمِيَاهِ مَغْسُولَتَانِ بِاللَّبَنِ جَالِسَتَانِ فِي وَقْبَيْهِمَا. خَدَّاهُ كَخَمِيلَةِ الطِّيبِ وَأَتْلاَمِ رَيَاحِينَ ذَكِيَّةٍ. شَفَتَاهُ سَوْسَنٌ تَقْطُرَانِ مُرّاً مَائِعاً. يَدَاهُ حَلْقَتَانِ مِنْ ذَهَبٍ مُرَصَّعَتَانِ بِالزَّبَرْجَدِ. بَطْنُهُ عَاجٌ أَبْيَضُ مُغَلَّفٌ بِالْيَاقُوتِ الأَزْرَقِ. سَاقَاهُ عَمُودَا رُخَامٍ مُؤَسَّسَتَانِ عَلَى قَاعِدَتَيْنِ مِنْ إِبْرِيزٍ. طَلْعَتُهُ كَلُبْنَانَ. فَتًى كَالأَرْزِ. حَلْقُهُ حَلاَوَةٌ وَكُلُّهُ مُشْتَهَيَاتٌ. هَذَا حَبِيبِي وَهَذَا خَلِيلِي يَا بَنَاتِ أُورُشَلِيمَ. " (نشيد 5/10-16).


سَاقَاهُ عَمُودَا رُخَامٍ مُؤَسَّسَتَانِ عَلَى قَاعِدَتَيْنِ مِنْ إِبْرِيزٍ. طَلْعَتُهُ كَلُبْنَانَ. فَتًى كَالأَرْزِ. حَلْقُهُ حَلاَوَةٌ وَكُلُّهُ مُشْتَهَيَاتٌ. هَذَا حَبِيبِي وَهَذَا خَلِيلِي يَا بَنَاتِ أُورُشَلِيمَ. " (نشيد 5/10-16).

فهل يصلح بعد هذا الوصف أن نحذف من الآية الأخيرة كلمة " مشتهيات " ونضع بدلا منها" محمد " أو " أحمد " مع مثل هذه الأوصاف ؟!!

والسلام لاصحاب العقول


----------



## ابن الشرق (9 مارس 2007)

> اتهامات مردوده على صاحبها.



*اللف و الدوران هنا لا ينفع 

انت قمت نسخ من كاتب يدعي زورا و يترجم على هواه في الارامية.

و حتى لم تذكري هذه المخطوطة اين موجودة و اي مقطع تتحدث .........

و جئنا لك بالمعاجم السريانية و انت لم تعترف بخطا صاحب الكتاب الجسيم. انت حتى لم تقدر ان تذكر اسم الكاتب و الكتاب  !

و هذه هو خداع. كما انا اقول لك كلمة "قراءة" في اللغة العربية اصلها من اللغة الهندية و تعني هدوء!*


----------



## joy06 (9 مارس 2007)

الأخت أتوق للجنة مرحبا, 




> انظري !
> أنتي قلتي صفة .. أي تفسيرها أنها صفه وبمعنى مشتهيات أو شئ جيد ولكن لفظها كما هو في الرابط الذي وضعته كان بلفظة كلمة محمد في العربية .



لا يهم ماذا تحاولين فعله. التسجيل بالموقع اليهودي واضح كالشمس 
وكلمة מחמדים لا تلفظ كمحمد باللغة العربية.
كيف تلفظ كلمة محمد بالعربية؟ 
مُحَمَّدْ
الرجاء شاهدي الكتابة العربية على الرابط التالي
http://ar.wikipedia.org/wiki/صورة:Aziz_efendi-muhammad_alayhi_s-salam.jpg

وألان سنأتي إلى لفظة الحاخام في التسجيل :
* أين الضمة فوق حرف الميم في كلمة מחמדים؟
* أين الفتحة فوق حرف الحاء؟
* أين الشدة في الحرف ميم الثاني بالكلمة علما ان بالعبرية تستعمل الشدة وهي تسمى بـــ דגש. 
*إذا اللفظة ليست كاللفظة بالعربي وهذا واضح كالشمس من التسجيل.*
وأرجو أن يستمع الإخوة إليه. 



> ( الكلام التالي لمسلم ناطق بالعبرية )





> سالت يهودى عن اضافه الحرفين "ים" الحرف الاول ياء والحرف الثانى
> الميم اضافتها على الاسماء مثل اسلام او محمد او احمد وهكذا



اسمحي لي لكن المتكلم الذي اقتبسيه هو ليس مسلم ناطق باللغة العبرية لان كل طالب في الابتدائي ويتعلم اللغة العبرية يعرف أن ים هي جمع مذكر بالعبري و -ות هي الجمع للمؤنث. 
*ولهذا لو كان حقا مسلم ناطق بالعبرية لما احتاج أن يسأل يهودي على قانون قواعد أساسي يعرفه طالب الابتدائية.*



> قال: ان الحرفين يدلوا على الجمع المذكر يعنى محمديم تعنى المحمدين
> (بالجمع)


أولا من علمك العبراني؟
منذ متى نكتب الأحرف العربية المقابلة لأحرف العبرية ونفسرها هكذا؟
يعني هل -بحسب نظريتك- الفعل "הלך" معناها بالعربي "هلخ" 
والجمع "הלכו" معناها بالعربي "هلخو"

أي بحسب نظريتك العلمية في علم اللغة العبرية والعربية... هكذا نترجم من العبرية للعربية:
ה=هــ
ל=ل
ך= خ 

اذا معنى הלך (اي walked) هي "هلخ" بالعربية.
على هذا المنوال يجب تغيير كل قواميس العالم عشان تلائم نظريتك "العلمية" 



> الاسم الاصلى لها او المشتق منه هو "محمد" بمعنى
> 
> اسم محمد هو الاسم الاصلى بتاعها والحرفين المضافين لها "ים"



ماذا يعني الجذر ח.מ.ד باللغة العبرية؟ هل تعلمين؟
فان اللغة العبرية لغة سامية اللغة العربية وهي تشتق الكلمات من الجذر.
فماذا يعني الجذر ח.מ.ד?
وهذا لا دخل له اذا كانت الصيغة مفرد او جمع، فالمعنى هو نفس المعنى ولا يتغير. 
ومعنى الجذر חמד هي 

	חָמַד  פ' קל	(literary) to covet
	חֶמֶד  שֵם ז'	grace, charm, beauty, loveliness ; (colloquial) delightful, pleasant
	חֹמֶד  שֵם ז'	(colloquial) darling, dear, sweetie


http://milon.morfix.co.il/default.aspx?q=%E7%EE%E3
وهذا المعنى الواضح للجذر بدون أي علاقة إن كان اسم أو صفة. ولا تستطيعي إنكاره أو الادعاء بأنه جمع/مفرد/نكرة او معرّف



> وهذه هدية لك :
> توجد ايضا نبؤه وادى بكه التى توجد فى سفر المزامير 6:84 بصراحه انا
> 
> بحثت عنها ولقيت اصلها بالعبرى هكذا
> (HOT) (84:7) עברי בעמק הבכא מעין ישׁיתוהו גם־ברכות יעטה מורה׃



شكرا لك على الهدية. ألان سأهديك هدية أحلى من هيك.

ماذا يعني "بكى" في اللغة العبرية وكيف تلفظ؟ الجواب على هذا السؤال فقط سوف يدحض 
شبهتك بأكملها.

	cry  verb	 בָּכָה; זָעַק, צִעֵק, קָרָא; נָעַר, גָּעָה, נָבַח; הִתְחַנֵּן
http://milon.morfix.co.il/default.aspx?q=%E7%EE%E3
يا للهول...
cry=בָּכָה
وكيف تلفظ בָּכָה كما أسلفت بالشرح؟ باخا... وهنا هي حقا تعني بكى.



> وجدتها هكذا "הַבָּכָא" اى بالعربى "الباخا" وليست "الباكا"
> 
> وليست "البكاء"



اتوق الجنة، كما تكرمت عليك في الشرح اعلاه، منذ متى نحن نترجم هكذا؟ يعني بدك تغيري علم اللغة كيف ما بدك عشان تقوي ايمانك؟ 
على هذا المنوال يمكن ترجمة كل كلمة من العبرية للعربية- ولا حاجة إلى القواميس. 
* بدك تقوليلي انو في كلمة "هلخ" بالعربية؟؟؟ ولازم نضيفها على معجم الكلمات العربي*

الان اريد ان افسر القاعدة اللغوية بالنسبة للحرف כ.
الحرف כ هو جزء من ستة احرف مميزة في العبرية ندعى בגד כפת والتي اطلق عليها علماء חז"ל 
(chazal) وهم علماء الدين الكبار عند اليهود وعم الذي نصوا اهم قوانين القواعد باللغة العبرية القديمة:
الاحرف هي:
1- ב v وان كتبت مع نقطة تلفظ b
2- ג 
3- ד  
4- כ kh  وان كتبت مع نقطة تلفظ k
5- פ f  وان كتبت مع نقطة تلفظ p
6- ת

نحن نتحدث عن نفس الحرف لكن اللفظة تتغير بحسب الموضع الذي جاء فيه الحرف بالكلمة.
وهذه هي القوانين التي نصها علماء اليهود للمواضع التي تأتي فيها مع نقطة وبدون نقطة:
1- بعد حركة الكلمة بدون نقطة עֹבְרֵי, בְּעֵמֶק הַבָּכָא--    מַעְיָן יְשִׁיתוּהוּ; (قبل الحرف כ توجد حركة ولهذا هو بدون نقطة)، بعد سكون تأتي مع نقطة او عندما يكون الستة أحرف في بداية الكلمة  *כּל הָאָרֶץ* وعندها تلفظ "ك".
أما في نفس المثال إذا زدنا أضفنا ו החיבור أو واو الإضافة فنفس الكلمة تلفظ هكذا: *וּבְכָל-הָאָרֶץ *عشان أتت حركة قبلها. 

لكن هل تغير معنى كلمة כל او כּל؟ كلا فهذا مجرد له علاقة في موقع الحرف بالكلمة.



> على العموم التحريف موجود فى النسخ الاجنبيه والعربيه بالتاكيد


التحريف الوحيد هو نظريتك "العلمية" الجديدة في الترجمة من لغة الى اخرى.
والحمد لله ان هناك عرب مسيحيين يتقنون اللغة العبرية ويدرسونها اكاديميا حتى يكشفوا تدليسك 



> مازلت فى طور دراست الموضوع وكل يوم بكتشف فيه حاجه جديده


قصدك "دراسة" 
قبل ان تكملي دراستك انصحك ان تتعلمي دورة لغة عبرية وقواعد اللغة العبرية.
على اية حال لقد فضحت بامثلة بسيطة "اكتشافاتك" هذه ... ومحاولة التدليس التي اتبعتيها.
على اية حال انا سأكون منتظرة لك وسوف اقف لك بالمرصاد ...
لكن نصيحتي لك يا اختي: عندما الواحد بدو يناقش موضوع لاز يكون ملم فيه وانت لست ملمة باللغة العبرية 
وتناقشين انسانة تدرس علم الغة العبرية اكاديميا ... 



> و الكلام لمسلم ناطق بالعبرية



لقد بينت كذبتك الكبيرة.
لا اعم ان لقب "و الكلام لمسلم ناطق بالعبرية" هو لك او لشخص اقتبست منه الكلام.
لكن يا اتوق الجنة، الكذبة بانت واضحة. فقولي لي اي "مسلم ناطق بالعبرية" لا يعرف 
قوانين اساسية في القواعد العبري مثل قوانين الجمع؟؟؟ الذي يتعلمها عنا الولد في الصف الخامس
حتى انه يحتاج ليسأل يهودي عن قانون اساسي للغاية :yahoo: 

اذا القصد بالعبارة "و الكلام لمسلم ناطق بالعبرية" هو انت، فما رأيك ان نكمل النقاش باللغة العبرية ما دام انت ناطق باللغة العبرية... :t33: 
*
נו, מה דעתך. רוצה שנמשיך את השיחה בינינו בשפה העברית?
או שאתה מעדיף להודות שאתה שקרן חסר שדרה שמזייף טענות כדי להיתלות עוד יותר
באמונה שלו? פתטי. 
*
جاوبيني على السؤالين الذي طرحتهم لك باللغة العبرية... (باللون الاخضر)

اذ ان شبهتك باطلة :smil12:  ​


----------



## joy06 (9 مارس 2007)

اخت اتوق "للجنة"



> بإمكانكم النظر للكتاب والاطلاع عليه لمزيد من المعلومات وللتأكيد .



يعني لا يكفي تدليسك باللغة العبرية وترجمة الكلمات على هواك من العبرية للعربية
وكمان جاي تدلسّي باللغة السريانية؟؟؟

وهنا ايضا الاخ المحترم ابن الشرق قد فضح كذبك وتدليسك.

شو هذا الكتاب اللي اقتبستي منه؟ "علم اللغة السريانية" من تأليف الباحثة اتوق للجنة؟
ولحقتي تكتبي كتاب بقواعد اللغة العبرية كمان؟ :smil12: 



> هذا وإسم محمد مازال إلى اليوم في القواميس العبرية...وعندما بدأت أتعلم العبرانية واشتريت بعض القواميس راجعت الإسم لإجد الإسم هو هو في القاموس , وسأعطيكم إسم القاموس والصفحة :
> 
> 
> Thomas Nelson Publishers, Nashville , USA ,1984, p.64 (Hebrew Dictionary)
> ...



شوفو ... تعطينا رابط لا يعمل.
على اية حال انا من قبل اعطيتك معنى كلمة "מחמדים" بحسب قاموس ابن شوشان
الرائد في اللغة العبرية الحديثة والقديمة.
فبلاش تخترعي معاني من حالك بالذات وانك لم تجلبي مصدرا (فقط اسم الكتاب وانا استطيع 
ان اذكر اسم قاموس واقول ان كلمة هلخ هي المعنى العربي لــ הלך)


على اية حال لقد اخترعت كلاما من عندك بصدد كلمة بالعبرية وكلمة بالسريانية
وقد تم كشف كذبك.

نصيحة اخوية لك: لا تدخلي في نقاش بموضوع وانت غير ملمّة فيه 

تحياتي... ​


----------



## المسيح هو الله (11 مارس 2007)

اشكركم على الردود ربنا يباركم يا مسيحيين


----------



## THE GALILEAN (12 مارس 2007)

أتوق للجنة



> (بَنَاتُ أُورُشَلِيمَ): بِمَ يَفُوقُ حَبِيبُكِ الْمُحِبِّينَ أَيَّتُهَا الْجَمِيلَةُ بَيْنَ النِّسَاءِ؟ بِمَ يَفُوقُ حَبِيبُكِ الْمُحِبِّينَ حَتَّى تَسْتَحْلِفِينَا هَكَذَا؟
> 10(الْمَحْبُوبَةُ): حَبِيبِي أَبيَضٌ وَ أَزْهَرُ (متورد)، عَلَمٌ بَيْنَ عَشَرَةِ آلاَفٍ. 11رَأْسُهُ ذَهَبٌ خَالِصٌ وَغَدَائِرُهُ مُتَمَوِّجَةٌ حَالِكَةُ السَّوَادِ كَلَوْنِ الْغُرَابِ. 12عَيْنَاهُ حَمَامَتَانِ عِنْدَ مَجَارِي الْمِيَاهِ، مَغْسُولَتَانِ مُسْتَقِرَّتَانِ فِي مَوْضِعِهِمَا. 13خَدَّاهُ كَخَمِيلَةِ طِيبٍ (تَفُوحَانِ عِطْرَاً) كَالزُهُوْرِ الحُلْوَة، وَشَفَتَاهُ كَالسُّوْسَنِ تَقْطُرَانِ مُرّاً (صمغ ذكي الرائحة) شَذِيّاً. 14يَدَاهُ حَلْقَتَانِ مِنْ ذَهَبٍ مُدَوَّرَتَانِ وَمُرَصَّعَتَانِ بِالزَّبَرْجَدِ، وَجِسْمُهُ عَاجٌ مَصْقُولٌ مُغَشًّى بِالْيَاقُوتِ. 15سَاقَاهُ عَمُودَا رُخَامٍ قَائِمَتَانِ عَلَى قَاعِدَتَيْنِ مِنْ ذَهَبٍ نَقِيٍّ، طَلْعَتُهُ كَلُبْنَانَ، كَأَبْهَى أَشْجَارِ الأَرْزِ. 16فَمُهُ عَذْبٌ، نعم: إِنَّهُ مَحَمَد. هَذَا هُوَ حَبِيبِي وَهَذَا هُوَ صَدِيْقٍي يَا بَنَاتِ أُورُشَلِيمَ!



لم تذكر في موضوعك ترجمة من ؟



> والإسم واضح لا غبار عليه وتم إلحاق الياء والميم للتفخيم ...ونظرا ً لإني بعض أصدقائنا النصارى هنا لا يعرفون العبرية وأني مازلت أتعلمها, فهناك درس في العبرية تعلمته إسمه " الملحقات بالأسماء " ومنها حرف الياء والميم أي كلمة " يم " :
> 
> ميجايم = ميجا العظيم
> سارييم = ساري العظيم
> ...



تحريف واضح للكلام
لماذا تحرف المعنى من الشرق الى الغرب ؟

שיר השירים פרק ה
ה בָּאתִי לְגַנִּי אֲחֹתִי כַלָּה, אָרִיתִי מוֹרִי עִם־בְּשָׂמִי, אָכַלְתִּי יַעְרִי עִם־דִּבְשִׁי, שָׁתִיתִי יֵינִי עִם־חֲלָבִי; אִכְלוּ רֵעִים, שְׁתוּ וְשִׁכְרוּ דּוֹדִים׃    ס    2 אֲנִי יְשֵׁנָה וְלִבִּי עֵר; קוֹל דּוֹדִי דוֹפֵק, פִּתְחִי־לִי אֲחֹתִי רַעְיָתִי יוֹנָתִי תַמָּתִי, שֶׁרֹּאשִׁי נִמְלָא־טָל, קְוֻּצּוֹתַי רְסִיסֵי לָיְלָה׃ 3 פָּשַׁטְתִּי אֶת־כֻּתָּנְתִּי, אֵיכָכָה אֶלְבָּשֶׁנָּה; רָחַצְתִּי אֶת־רַגְלַי אֵיכָכָה אֲטַנְּפֵם׃ 4 דּוֹדִי, שָׁלַח יָדוֹ מִן־הַחֹר, וּמֵעַי הָמוּ עָלָיו׃ 5 קַמְתִּי אֲנִי לִפְתֹּחַ לְדוֹדִי; וְיָדַי נָטְפוּ־מוֹר, וְאֶצְבְּעֹתַי מוֹר עֹבֵר, עַל כַּפּוֹת הַמַּנְעוּל׃ 6 פָּתַחְתִּי אֲנִי לְדוֹדִי, וְדוֹדִי חָמַק עָבָר; נַפְשִׁי יָצְאָה בְדַבְּרוֹ, בִּקַּשְׁתִּיהוּ וְלֹא מְצָאתִיהוּ, קְרָאתִיו וְלֹא עָנָנִי׃ 7 מְצָאֻנִי הַשֹּׁמְרִים הַסֹּבְבִים בָּעִיר הִכּוּנִי פְצָעוּנִי; נָשְׂאוּ אֶת־רְדִידִי מֵעָלַי, שֹׁמְרֵי הַחֹמוֹת׃ 8 הִשְׁבַּעְתִּי אֶתְכֶם בְּנוֹת יְרוּשָׁלִָם; אִם־תִּמְצְאוּ אֶת־דּוֹדִי, מַה־תַּגִּידוּ לוֹ, שֶׁחוֹלַת אַהֲבָה אָנִי׃ 9 מַה־דּוֹדֵךְ מִדּוֹד, הַיָּפָה בַּנָּשִׁים; מַה־דּוֹדֵךְ מִדּוֹד, שֶׁכָּכָה הִשְׁבַּעְתָּנוּ׃ 10 דּוֹדִי צַח וְאָדוֹם, דָּגוּל מֵרְבָבָה׃ 11 רֹאשׁוֹ כֶּתֶם פָּז; קְוּצּוֹתָיו תַּלְתַּלִּים, שְׁחֹרוֹת כָּעוֹרֵב׃ 12 עֵינָיו כְּיוֹנִים עַל־אֲפִיקֵי מָיִם; רֹחֲצוֹת בֶּחָלָב, יֹשְׁבוֹת עַל־מִלֵּאת׃ 13 לְחָיָו כַּעֲרוּגַת הַבֹּשֶׂם, מִגְדְּלוֹת מֶרְקָחִים; שִׂפְתוֹתָיו שׁוֹשַׁנִּים, נֹטְפוֹת מוֹר עֹבֵר׃ 14 יָדָיו גְּלִילֵי זָהָב, מְמֻלָּאִים בַּתַּרְשִׁישׁ; מֵעָיו עֶשֶׁת שֵׁן, מְעֻלֶּפֶת סַפִּירִים׃ 15 שׁוֹקָיו עַמּוּדֵי שֵׁשׁ, מְיֻסָּדִים עַל־אַדְנֵי־פָז; מַרְאֵהוּ כַּלְּבָנוֹן, בָּחוּר כָּאֲרָזִים׃ 16 חִכּוֹ מַמְתַקִּים, וְכֻלּוֹ מַחֲמַדִּים; זֶה דוֹדִי וְזֶה רֵעִי, בְּנוֹת יְרוּשָׁלִָם׃ 

نشيد الأنشاد الجزء 5

العريس
5 قَدْ دَخَلْتُ جَنَّتِي يَا أُخْتِي الْعَرُوسُ. قَطَفْتُ مُرِّي مَعَ طِيبِي. أَكَلْتُ شَهْدِي مَعَ عَسَلِي. شَرِبْتُ خَمْرِي مَعَ لَبَنِي. 
الأصدقاء
كُلُوا أَيُّهَا الأَصْحَابُ. اشْرَبُوا وَاسْكَرُوا أَيُّهَا الأَحِبَّاءُ. 

العروس
2أَنَا نَائِمَةٌ وَقَلْبِي مُسْتَيْقِظٌ. صَوْتُ حَبِيبِي قَارِعاً: ((اِفْتَحِي لِي يَا أُخْتِي يَا حَبِيبَتِي يَا حَمَامَتِي يَا كَامِلَتِي لأَنَّ رَأْسِي امْتَلَأَ مِنَ الطَّلِّ وَقُصَصِي مِنْ نَدَى اللَّيْلِ)). 3قَدْ خَلَعْتُ ثَوْبِي فَكَيْفَ أَلْبِسُهُ؟ قَدْ غَسَلْتُ رِجْلَيَّ فَكَيْفَ أُوَسِّخُهُمَا؟ 4حَبِيبِي مَدَّ يَدَهُ مِنَ الْكُوَّةِ فَأَنَّتْ عَلَيْهِ أَحْشَائِي. 5قُمْتُ لأَفْتَحَ لِحَبِيبِي وَيَدَايَ تَقْطُرَانِ مُرّاً وَأَصَابِعِي مُرٌّ قَاطِرٌ عَلَى مَقْبَضِ الْقُفْلِ. 6فَتَحْتُ لِحَبِيبِي لَكِنَّ حَبِيبِي تَحَوَّلَ وَعَبَرَ. نَفْسِي خَرَجَتْ عِنْدَمَا أَدْبَرَ. طَلَبْتُهُ فَمَا وَجَدْتُهُ. دَعَوْتُهُ فَمَا أَجَابَنِي. 7وَجَدَنِي الْحَرَسُ الطَّائِفُ فِي الْمَدِينَةِ. ضَرَبُونِي. جَرَحُونِي. حَفَظَةُ الأَسْوَارِ رَفَعُوا إِزَارِي عَنِّي. 8أُحَلِّفُكُنَّ يَا بَنَاتِ أُورُشَلِيمَ إِنْ وَجَدْتُنَّ حَبِيبِي أَنْ تُخْبِرْنَهُ بِأَنِّي مَرِيضَةٌ حُبّاً. 

الأصدقاء
9مَا حَبِيبُكِ مِنْ حَبِيبٍ أَيَّتُهَا الْجَمِيلَةُ بَيْنَ النِّسَاءِ! مَا حَبِيبُكِ مِنْ حَبِيبٍ حَتَّى تُحَلِّفِينَا هَكَذَا! 

العروس
10حَبِيبِي أَبْيَضُ وَأَحْمَرُ. مُعْلَمٌ بَيْنَ رَبْوَةٍ. 11رَأْسُهُ ذَهَبٌ إِبْرِيزٌ. قُصَصُهُ مُسْتَرْسِلَةٌ حَالِكَةٌ كَالْغُرَابِ. 12عَيْنَاهُ كَالْحَمَامِ عَلَى مَجَارِي الْمِيَاهِ مَغْسُولَتَانِ بِاللَّبَنِ جَالِسَتَانِ فِي وَقْبَيْهِمَا. 13خَدَّاهُ كَخَمِيلَةِ الطِّيبِ وَأَتْلاَمِ رَيَاحِينَ ذَكِيَّةٍ. شَفَتَاهُ سَوْسَنٌ تَقْطُرَانِ مُرّاً مَائِعاً. 14يَدَاهُ حَلْقَتَانِ مِنْ ذَهَبٍ مُرَصَّعَتَانِ بِالزَّبَرْجَدِ. بَطْنُهُ عَاجٌ أَبْيَضُ مُغَلَّفٌ بِالْيَاقُوتِ الأَزْرَقِ. 15سَاقَاهُ عَمُودَا رُخَامٍ مُؤَسَّسَتَانِ عَلَى قَاعِدَتَيْنِ مِنْ إِبْرِيزٍ. طَلْعَتُهُ كَلُبْنَانَ. فَتًى كَالأَرْزِ. 16حَلْقُهُ حَلاَوَةٌ وَكُلُّهُ مُشْتَهَيَاتٌ. هَذَا حَبِيبِي وَهَذَا خَلِيلِي يَا بَنَاتِ أُورُشَلِيمَ. 

لماذا حولت كلمة مشتهيات الى محمد ؟



> ولكن أليس الموضوع يستحق النقاش ؟



موضوعك بني على كذب وما بني على كذب فهو باطل


----------



## THE GALILEAN (12 مارس 2007)

أتوق للجنة



> انظري !
> انتي قلتي صفة .. اي تفسيرها أنها صفه وبمعنى مشتهيات او شئ جيد ولكن لفظها كما هو في الرابط الذي وضعته كان بلفظة كلمة محمد في العربية .



انا مالي ومال لفظها ؟
انا اهتم بالمعنى وليس باللفظ



> حسنا اسم محمد صفة بمعنى ممدوح او جميل او جيد رائع وكذلك احمد ومحمود جميعها اسماء ولكنها صفات ايظا لأشخاص رائعون او جيدون.



מחמדים تعني مشتهيات







מחמד تعني الثمين




> الاسم الاصلى لها او المشتق منه هو "محمد" بمعنى
> اسم محمد هو الاسم الاصلى بتاعها والحرفين المضافين لها "ים"



كلامك غير صحيح بالمرة
محمد اسم عربي
وفي العبرية يكون מוחמד

اما هنا الكلمة מחמדים ليس لها علاقة باسم محمد اطلاقا



> وهذه هدية لك :
> توجد ايضا نبؤه وادى بكه التى توجد فى سفر المزامير 6:84 بصراحه انا
> 
> بحثت عنها ولقيت اصلها بالعبرى هكذا
> ...



لا اعلم عن ماذا تتكلم بالضبط
ما دخل هذا بموضوعك ؟


----------



## egyfinance (12 مارس 2007)

*انا موش عارف ليه المسلمين رافضين اى قرائة لاى كتاب بس ييجوا يناقشوا بجهل و بدون قرائة مع انهم لو قرئوا هيعرفوا ردودنا عليهم كويس اوى و موش هيبقوا فى موقف لا يحسد عليه فللصديقة اتوق للجنة انصحها بالرابطة التالية اقرئى ما فيها ثم بعد قرائتك و استيعابك الجيد لها تعالى و اسئلى ما شئتى اما طرح الاسئلة مع تعمدالجهل فهذا امر مضيع للوقت و الرابطة هى :
http://216.212.98.66/arabic/frabdelmassih/prophecy.htm*


----------



## THE GALILEAN (12 مارس 2007)

joy06



> נו, מה דעתך. רוצה שנמשיך את השיחה בינינו בשפה העברית?
> או שאתה מעדיף להודות שאתה שקרן חסר שדרה שמזייף טענות כדי להיתלות עוד יותר
> באמונה שלו? פתטי.
> 
> ...



אין צורך תאמיני לי הההההה


----------



## joy06 (13 مارس 2007)

> אין צורך תאמיני לי הההההה



טוב, אי אפשר להגיד שלא ניסיתי :t33: 
אם אתה מעוניין להשתתף בפורום נוצרי מקומי, אתה יכול להיכנס לתפוז פורומים
וחפש את פורום "נצרות משיחית".

יום טוב


----------



## dudu (13 مارس 2007)

كيف تصف محمد  محمد : العظيم والممجد  انت مسلم وتعرف ان العظمه للرب وايضا المجد للرب وتصف انسان يقول عن نفسه ماانا الاعبدولله اكيد انت بدك مصاح عقلي لئنو عقلك فاضي 
وبعدين الرب يسوع قال للتلاميذ وفي عدة مناسبات بئنه سوف ياتس انبياء كذبه من بعدة لا تصدقوهم 
واخيرا الانجيل لم يقل ابد ا كما تقولون ان الرب يسوع قال انه سياتي من بعدي نبي اسمه احمد  ابدا لايوجد مثل هذة الكلمات  المجد للاب دودو امين


----------



## THE GALILEAN (13 مارس 2007)

joy06

הבעיה זה שאני לא מסתדר עם הפורום הזה 
כי נראה מבולבל ככה לא יודע
כאלו : יש נושא, והתגובות מלמטה ולא מסודר
עד כדי כך שאני לא יודע איפה הנושא ואיפה התגובות עליו הההה

http://www.tapuz.co.il/tapuzforum/main/forumPage.asp?forum=1674


----------



## joy06 (13 مارس 2007)

המבנה של הפורום הוא שונה מהפורום הזה למשל והוא לא מסודר לפי חלקים... 
כאשר יש נקודה כתומה אז זה אומר שזה נושא משל עצמו, ואם אתה רואה דירוג של תגובות אז זה התגובות לנושא זה, והתגובות מתחילות בנקודה כחולה. 

אם תשים לב, ישנו רווח בין כל נושא לנושא ולכן אפשר להפריד בין הנושא לתגובות. 
ייקח קצת זמן להתרגל לזה, אבל שווה להשתתף בפורום :36_22_26:


----------



## dudu (13 مارس 2007)

الى  joy06 سلام الرب كيف لي الحصول على قاموس عربي عبري وبلعكس علما انني اعيش في بلد غير عربي دودو


----------



## joy06 (13 مارس 2007)

سوف ابحث لك على اسم قاموس جيد لتستعين به.
انا شخصيا انصحك ان تستخدم قاموس عبري-انكليزي لأنه سيكون على مستوى اعلى ومرتب اكثر من قاموس 
عبري-عربي. عشان القواميس العبري-عربي تستخدم في التعليم الابتدائي فقط اما في التعليم الثانوي فيتم الانتقال الى قاموس عبري-عبري.

على كل حال، ستجد قاموس مختصر عبري-عربي وبالعكس على الرابط هذا:
http://www.geocities.com/qawamis/general1.html

وقاموس عبري-عربي وبالعكس تجده هنا:
http://www.arabdictionary.huji.ac.il/
اذا فتحت الموقع سوف تجد على الشمال مربعين: بالمربع الاول تدخل الكلمة بالعربية ويظهر المعنى بالعبرية اما في المربع الثاني فتدخل الكلمة بالعبرية ويظهر المعنى بالعربية.
بالنجاح


----------



## dudu (13 مارس 2007)

الف شكر لتعونك اخي joy06  دودو سلام الرب معاك


----------



## mohamed_cc (21 مارس 2007)

كل حاجة واضحة بنسبة 1000% ب للاسف انتوا مش بتدور على الحق انتوا بتدور على الحوار واللف والدوران وخلاص حط سفر نشيد الانشاد فى برنامج ترجمة وهو هيكتلك محمد يااخى وبعدين هو مش الانجيل قال ان فى هيجى ولا قال ان سيدنا عيسى اخر رسول؟؟؟


----------



## Basilius (21 مارس 2007)

*فعلا كل حاجة واضحة بنسبة مليون % كمان 
وبعد كل دة بتقول ان محمد مذكور !!!!!!
طيب *


----------



## jesuslove1j (21 مارس 2007)

بصراحة لأنى بضحك أوى فمش هعرف أعلق على الموضوع ياااااااا . . . .


----------



## فراشة المنتدى (21 مارس 2007)

> كل حاجة واضحة بنسبة 1000% ب للاسف انتوا مش بتدور على الحق انتوا بتدور على الحوار واللف والدوران وخلاص حط سفر نشيد الانشاد فى برنامج ترجمة وهو هيكتلك محمد يااخى وبعدين هو مش الانجيل قال ان فى هيجى ولا قال ان سيدنا عيسى اخر رسول؟؟؟



فعـــــــــــلا كل الذي يعرفـــــــونه هو أنهم يضحكــــــــــون و لا يستطيعون الرد من كثرة الضحـــــك

اضحكوا يا أعزاائي اليومــ.... وابكو غدا 

شكرا جزيلا

فراشة المنتدى


----------



## dudu (21 مارس 2007)

*أتوق للجنة رد ناعم*

    أتوق للجنة رد ناعم  ياعمي انت خاليك على هذة القناعه ويالي على دينو الله بيعينو  انت بتعبد الرب عن طريق محمد وانا بعبد الرب عن طريق المسيح او عبسى السلام على اسمه والنتيجه واحدة كل الطرق تصل الى الرب الله  سلام الرب دودو :yahoo:


----------



## فراشة المنتدى (21 مارس 2007)

> انت بتعبد الرب عن طريق محمد وانا بعبد الرب عن طريق المسيح او عبسى السلام على اسمه والنتيجه واحدة كل الطرق تصل الى الرب الله سلام الرب



أفهمــ من هذا الكلامـ بأنكم تؤمنون بعيسى عليه السلام النبي لا الإله أليس كذلك؟؟


----------



## ابن الشرق (21 مارس 2007)

*لو قرأت بداية اللموضوع 

ووجدت القدرة الكبيرة و على الخداع من خلال الآرامية و العبرية 

لعرفت كيف اننا متأكدين ! 

استخدام معاني غير موجودة اصلا و صاحبة الموضوع لم تقل اين هذه المخطوطات مجرد افتراءات و مزاعم باطلة 

نحن سوف لن نفرح ببكاء الاخرين ..... لكن سنحزن*


----------



## My Rock (21 مارس 2007)

اعتقد ان المسلمين لا ستطيعوا تكملة الموضوع
فطارح الموضوع نفسه لم نسمع له خبر بعد ما ردينا عليه...


----------



## THE GALILEAN (21 مارس 2007)

كلامك كله غلط وتدليس

מחמדים تعني مشتهيات

من قاموس Morfix







מחמד تعني الثمين

محمد اسم عربي
وفي العبرية يكون מוחמד

اما هنا الكلمة מחמדים ليس لها علاقة باسم محمد اطلاقا

Babylon لا يعطي هذا المعنى

وهذا هو المعنى الحقيقي لكلمة מחמדים 

الترجمة من العبرية الى الانجليزية






http://www.babylon.com/definition/מחמדים/English






מותק - حلو
חומד - غالي
אהוב - محبوب
יקיר - غالي
חמוד - لطيف
מקסים - رائع
ענוג - ناعم
חינני - لطيف
מלא חן - جميل

http://www.babylon.com/definition/מחמדים/Hebrew

لا تجادلوا بدون علم ومعرفة للغة العبرية


----------



## THE GALILEAN (21 مارس 2007)

تم دحض هذا الادعاء الذي لا اساس له من الصحة


----------



## dudu (21 مارس 2007)

فراشة المنتدى  هكذا نحنو المسيحين نبدا الصلاة 
بسم الااب 
والابن 
والرو القدس 
 اله واحد امين 
نحنو نذكر الااب وهوى الله
والابن وهوى عيسى  يسوع المسيح 
والروح القدس هيه القوة التي يملكها الله قدرة الخلق والتكوين الطبيعه والكون  امين سلام الرب دودو


----------



## joy06 (21 مارس 2007)

بالنسبة لي الموضوع انتهى لأن طارحة الموضوع نقلته من احدى المنتديات 
وهي حاولت ان تناقش بمعاني اللغة العبرية وهي لا تعرف العبرية ولا معانيها 
لقد كشفت تدليس صاحبة الموضوع واثبت ذلك من مواقع للغة العبرية وبحسب علم القواعد 
والنحو باللغة العبرية وطبعا بحسب معرفتي العميقة للغة العبرية واهم دليل هو الاثبات من
موقع دراسة التناخ اليهودي وهي واصلت التزوير مع كل هذا... وفضحت نفسها وجهلها 

وليس هذا فحسب الا انها زورت باللغة الارامية كما كشفها الاخ ابن الشرق
لسوء حظها هناك اعضاء بالمنتدى يجيدون اللغة العبرية 

يمكن تلخيص كل الموضوع بمقولة المتنبي "*يا أمة ضحكت من جهلها الأمم*"


----------



## Twin (21 مارس 2007)

*يغلق*

*سلام ونعمة للكل*
*هاااااااي كل أخوتي*

*مادام تم أجهاض هذه الشبهة التي ليس لها أساس من الصحة*
*وهي موجودة فقط *
*في مخيلة السائل وأصحاب المنتدي المنقول منه*


*أذاً يغلق الموضوع *

*وقبل الغلق أود أن أضيف شئ*
*أرجو أن تتفهموا يا أيها الأخوة *
*أن هذا سؤال للأسئلة والأجوبة المسيحية فقط*
*وأتمني أن تكون الأسئلة بنائة لنا ولهم*

*وياليتهم يخرجون من قالب النسخ *
*قالب الكبي والباست *
*من دون فهم ووعي*
*لنستطيع التواصل*​ 
يغلق​ 
*وليكون بركة*​ 
*سلام ونعمة*


----------

